# Ejabberd installation schlaegt fehl



## Romsl (23. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe versucht ejabberd zu installieren aber ich bekomme einen Fehler im Postscript. Es kann eine Library nicht gefunden werden.


```
/usr/bin/beam: error while loading shared libraries: libncurses.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

Diese Library befindet sich in allen lib Verzeichnissen [/usr/lib;/usr/lib64;/usr/local/lib;/usr/local/lib64]

Weiss nicht wo das sonst sein sollte.

OS: RedHat EL4 (RHEL4)

Vielen Dank,
  -- Romsl


----------



## deepthroat (23. März 2007)

Hi.

Ist das Paket was du installiert hast auch für deine Distribution geeignet? Welche Datei hast du wo runtergeladen?

Was ist die Ausgabe von 
	
	
	



```
ldd /usr/bin/beam
```
Gruß


----------



## Romsl (23. März 2007)

Ich denke, dass das Paket ist fuer mein System ausgelegt ist. 

Hier kann es heruntergeladen werden. Verwende die *.bin

http://www.process-one.net/en/ejabberd/downloads/

Bekomme das als Ausgabe. Habe nun die Dateien auch in /lib und /lib64 kopiert.


```
[root@www ejabberd]# ldd /opt/ejabberd-1.1.3/bin/beam
        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
        libdl.so.2 => /lib/libdl.so.2 (0xf7ff1000)
        libm.so.6 => /lib/tls/libm.so.6 (0xf7fce000)
        libpthread.so.0 => /lib/tls/libpthread.so.0 (0xf7fbc000)
        libncurses.so.5 => not found
        librt.so.1 => /lib/tls/librt.so.1 (0xf7fa8000)
        libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/libc.so.6 (0x00a9e000)
        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0x00a85000)
```

Selber Fehler.

Gruss,
  -- Romsl


----------



## Romsl (23. März 2007)

Hier noch die ldconfig Ausgabe:


```
/sbin/ldconfig -p | grep libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64, hwcap: 0x8000000000000000) => /lib/tls/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64, hwcap: 0x8000000000000) => /lib/i686/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib64/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/lib/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/local/lib/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /usr/local/lib64/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /lib/libncurses.so.5
        libncurses.so.5 (libc6,x86-64) => /lib64/libncurses.so.5
```


----------



## deepthroat (24. März 2007)

Hi.

Die Anwendung ist eine 32-bit Anwendung und funktioniert nur mit 32-bit Bibliotheken. Wie du selbst erkennen kannst hast du nur eine 64-bit libncurses die natürlich nicht verwendet werden kann. Du mußt die 32-bit Version von libncurses5 installieren.

Gruß


----------

